# Drum bite in March...



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Will it happen this year in March. Upper 40 to low 50 water temps at the point right now. Drum water looks to be about 20 miles off shore. Probably 3 good days of warm sw wind and you got drummies. Whatcha think?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jeb, you seen the forecast this week?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Not with mid 20's at nite in the forecast.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> jeb, you seen the forecast this week?


WNW for as far as I can see....

With it being March 1 we are getting close.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Keep the faith fishing bretheren! With the help of the fish gods, we will get a little sand time until those little feathered %&$^#*$'s start screwing up the fishing season!

As Grumpy says on RTD "Keep the faith":fishing:


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Also you have a better chance of catching fish with a line in the water than with the line in the garage! Any fishing time is better than no fshing time. I am going this week even though the water temps look terrible!


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

*Water Temps*

Water Temps as of Today from NOA's Buoy Data Base:


Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel VA 42.1 (03/01/2010 14:36 UTC) 

Kiptopeke VA 39.6 (03/01/2010 14:36 UTC)

Virginia Beach VA 47.1 (03/01/2010 13:50 UTC)

Yorktown, VA 39.6 (03/01/2010 14:42 UTC)

Cape Hatteras NC N/A

Wilmington NC 45.9 (03/01/2010 14:30 UTC)

Myrtle Beach SC N/A

Charleston SC 51.3 (03/01/2010 14:30 UTC)


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe March 8-10th? SW push for 3 days... will the last day of the SW blow bring da drum up to da beach?!?!? place ur bets. warm h20 still looks a bit off w/ all this stupid N and NW...

Hopefully no rods will be lost in the surf.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Drum*

I would be suprised if a big Drum is caught this year before Easter. Even more suprised if it is north of south Ocracoke.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Could be the end of the month this yr,judging by this winter... Saw a cold pocket that just hung here yrs ago,it was April for the first beach drum was caught....


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm heading a little further south ths year for my first run. I'll be in hatteras before too long


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Let's do it! I'd like to have another 24 hours like this. 
I'm Ready.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

That would be awesome Ryan! I bet that was a blast

I'll be there or on Hatteras the first few days of april, hopefully something will be around


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

QUOTE:Let's do it! I'd like to have another 24 hours like this. 
I'm Ready. 

Wish I could  Work has me locked in next week. F'n drum... don't they know my schedule?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Drumboy said:


> That would be awesome Ryan! I bet that was a blast
> 
> I'll be there or on Hatteras the first few days of april, hopefully something will be around


 Oh,it was definatly a blast,with Clyde,Ryan,and John.. Will remember that date for a long time.. I had to leave that day,but managed three before leaving.. Ryan mopped up after I left... 

Just don't think water temps are going to mesh quite as early though...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I remeber that like yesterday still.*

Stanger walking out to fish beside us- "Catching anything"

Our crowd- _Silence_

Stranger- Wells is just a GD Fish.

Drumdum- Yep, it is just a GD fish, good luck to you.

Stranger see's john catch one more then leaves.

Water was 68 degree for 24 hours, then back into the fifties. I still have the rutgers ohoto printed at home. 
We get to the beach and say hey to Kenny (Who was already there) and he slides a big one up on the beach...Nice.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Oh,it was definatly a blast,with Clyde,Ryan,and John.. Will remember that date for a long time.. I had to leave that day,but managed three before leaving.. Ryan mopped up after I left...
> 
> Just don't think water temps are going to mesh quite as early though...


I remember that day, I didn't fish with you guys, but that was a good day. It was a good month really.

Kenny you remember the following year when we got checked by the man, had the beach alone the rest of the day and about the time you were on the ferry and the sun was setting I got one straggler? It was like a Wednsday and not a soul out. It doesn't look too good as of now, but I'm going to remain optimistic for now.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mullet Breath said:


> I remember that day, I didn't fish with you guys, but that was a good day. It was a good month really.
> 
> Kenny you remember the following year when we got checked by the man, had the beach alone the rest of the day and about the time you were on the ferry and the sun was setting I got one straggler? It was like a Wednsday and not a soul out. It doesn't look too good as of now, but I'm going to remain optimistic for now.


 Yeap,anytime you see me on the beach on a sunday,that means I have to leave before dark so I can make it to work... It's an especially good time to be there,"after I leave".....


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Blow baby blow*


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

This will be the first year that I have to miss the trip in the last 6 years. Hope you guys slay them and save a few for me in the fall.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> This will be the first year that I have to miss the trip in the last 6 years. Hope you guys slay them and save a few for me in the fall.


 All cool,ya gotcha a bundle a joy there,enjoy,Teo...  Will seeya in the Fall..


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

It's getting warmer...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Rats on the money, The minute you hear of the first big ones in Ocracoke inlet, they will be right here as well.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet! Looks like my first days of April trip might payoff after all :fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*talking to some pros tonight.*

THat rutgers stuff. Watch in the morning and evenings to compare temps. Rutgers shows "Surface water Temps" with todays warm water, the surface temps rise and fall with the morning and evening. In the morning the water temp should show blue again.
To judge for fishing on Rutgers youll need to watch the fingers as they move up from the Southeast into the NC coast with a South, Southeast or South West wind pushing a finger of warm water into the Coast. THe SST charts are still saying temps in the mid to upper forties and maybe close to fifty in some areas.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ryan Y said:


> THat rutgers stuff. Watch in the morning and evenings to compare temps. Rutgers shows "Surface water Temps" with todays warm water, the surface temps rise and fall with the morning and evening. In the morning the water temp should show blue again.
> To judge for fishing on Rutgers youll need to watch the fingers as they move up from the Southeast into the NC coast with a South, Southeast or South West wind pushing a finger of warm water into the Coast. THe SST charts are still saying temps in the mid to upper forties and maybe close to fifty in some areas.


yeah. wont be long and bonita will be pushin in closer. ready to grab the fly rod and a couple lite spinners and slide out.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

yep. reddy for the ole boneeters too. maybe they will actually make a good showing off wb like years past this yr.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

mmmm boniteer


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

i'm heading down to Oak island to visit my girlfriends family next week, I've never fished that area before. I was taking a look at the map and being that oak island is a little south of wb any chance i may see some of these guys while i'm down there?


----------



## fishwhenican (Jun 5, 2009)

*Fishing Report*

I fished for drum yesterday at Fort Macon. Walked from the jetty at the picnic area to the jetty at the fort, and back. Never spotted any drum. Fished several likely looking places with a gulp bait on a jig head. Fished from noon until 3:00 (rising tide). Not a bite. Maybe next time.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

mtbrider said:


> i'm heading down to Oak island to visit my girlfriends family next week, I've never fished that area before. I was taking a look at the map and being that oak island is a little south of wb any chance i may see some of these guys while i'm down there?


next week? don't bet on it. magic water temp is 60-62.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Good Luck Getting to where ya need to be*

Closeures up as of Friday... No night time as on monday.... GREAT... Another year of me not even attempting to catch a DRUM.... Yaks in the water bring on dem trout.... JAM


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

What's this with the no night time? Thought that kicked in later?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*May 1st*



Charkbait said:


> What's this with the no night time? Thought that kicked in later?


After may first, night driving in prohibited until the fall.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by surf rat 
I would be suprised if a big Drum is caught this year before Easter. Even more suprised if it is north of south Ocracoke. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Drumdum 
Could be the end of the month this yr,judging by this winter... Saw a cold pocket that just hung here yrs ago,it was April for the first beach drum was caught.... 


******** ******* for puppy drum and at least 1 large drum (45 inches) from a relaible source


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

cobia_slayer said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by surf rat
> I would be suprised if a big Drum is caught this year before Easter. Even more suprised if it is north of south Ocracoke.
> 
> ...


Yea I heard there one caught too.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

cobia_slayer said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by surf rat
> I would be suprised if a big Drum is caught this year before Easter. Even more suprised if it is north of south Ocracoke.
> 
> ...


 I wuz a week off,so sue me...


----------

